# Whats everyone think?



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

is this breeding or no?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Definitely spawnning action!


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

well you know whats funny is that their is the little one that I think is male and than 2 big ones, one each day that have been doing this. One on tuesday, and a different one on wendsday. So whats all that about.


----------



## ŽIGA VELIKI (May 9, 2005)

My piranhas are just like theese in thoose pictures at top. I don't know what is it. Most of people think:"that is normal for them." I don't know? My piranhas are 15cm long. I allways feeding with live fish. Sometimes with squid.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I would definately say so. When I was "babysitting" my aunt's goldfish from her pond in the winter, they were always spawning, but they never laid any eggs.
~Taylor~


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

i do beleive so when mine were breeding they were doing the same thing.


----------



## ŽIGA VELIKI (May 9, 2005)

Like mine? Do you think they are breeding?


----------

